# rules against tattoos?



## amg1322 (Jun 25, 2012)

the average person may have trouble finding a job covered in ink, but i never thought it was such an issue for a paramedic of firefighter. until recently when i've been hearing more discussion about it.. can anyone shed some light on the situation, whether true or false, are tattoos such an issue when applying in certain states or counties, please shed any information you can. this is definitely an issue that worries me..


----------



## OSMedic (Jun 25, 2012)

This is pulled directly from our HR policy on appearance.

Tattoos
a.	Associates with exposed tattoos will make a reasonable effort to cover their tattoos while at work or representing the Health Center.

b.	Tattoos on the hands and/or face are not permitted.  However, exemptions may be made for rings or cosmetic reasons on a case-by-case basis as determined by the associate’s respective Administrative Team member.


I personally do not have Tattoos and think that if someone does you should make an attempt to cover them while at work.  It's just not professional IMHO.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 25, 2012)

It's a professionalism thing.  Most people do not want a person covered in ink from head to toe showing up to take care of mom.  I have many friends who have tattoos but they keep them in places that are easily covered while at work.

Most private services I worked for in the past had a rule that they had to be covered.   The employers would issue a long sleeved shirt to those who had ink on their arms.

The 2 fire departments I currently work with have basically no one with visible tattoos even with short sleeved shirts on.  I doubt they would get called back after the first interview if they had visible tattoos during the first round.


----------



## amg1322 (Jun 25, 2012)

i mean im curious, because i do have tattoos. none are currently visible. i have an office job now, and i too think its unprofessional to have them showing. however i do have future plans to fully sleeve both arms. i have no problem covering them for professional reasons at work with a long sleeve shirt or anything.. i just don't know how much of a problem it is, or could be?


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 25, 2012)

Being from florida, you are going to be very, very hot my friend!


----------



## amg1322 (Jun 25, 2012)

indeed, that i have thought about. but if its a sacrifice i have to make then its a sacrifice i have to make. i just need to know how much of an issue it is, during the employment process lets say? if i can cover them all is it still an issue? will they ask? will wearing long sleeves to work be an issue?


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2012)

amg1322 said:


> indeed, that i have thought about. but if its a sacrifice i have to make then its a sacrifice i have to make. i just need to know how much of an issue it is, during the employment process lets say? if i can cover them all is it still an issue? will they ask? will wearing long sleeves to work be an issue?



Not to be a thread killer, but this policy can vary from department to department.  The best thing to do is to contact a couple of agencies you're interested in working for and asking what their policy is.


----------



## amg1322 (Jun 25, 2012)

will definitely take that into consideration, but being as im just in the start of studying and applying, i haven't gotten around to narrowing it down just yet.. just trying to get a viable opinion. see what the difference is from agency to agency or even frankly from state to state, being as i may not be living in florida when i begin working..


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2012)

amg1322 said:


> will definitely take that into consideration, but being as im just in the start of studying and applying, i haven't gotten around to narrowing it down just yet.. just trying to get a viable opinion. see what the difference is from agency to agency or even frankly from state to state, being as i may not be living in florida when i begin working..



In that case, my opinion is don't give any agency any reason not to hire you.  No tattoos, no piercings, etc.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 25, 2012)

Quickest way to let the rest of society know you just don't care about anything?

Get a tattoo on the neck or face. 

I happen to know a very successful and amazingly talented doctor with visible tattoos, but for those of us who are a little more average and don't have medical degrees I think Chimpie is right. Why give an employer a reason not to hire you. Keep tats where they don't show. 

Where I volly and where I work both have rules against any visible tattoos.


----------



## amg1322 (Jun 25, 2012)

I mean I agree, but to any extent. I'm in no way implying that I would want a face or neck tattoo. but what about arm tattoos? they can be covered. what's your stance on that?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a wrist tattoo and forearm tattoo... wrist covered by my watch on duty.forearm covered by a tat sleeve... one service doesn't care if its visible. The Evil Empire has a no visible tattoo rule. When I interview I'm in a long sleeve dress shirt anyways.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 25, 2012)

amg1322 said:


> I mean I agree, but to any extent. I'm in no way implying that I would want a face or neck tattoo. but what about arm tattoos? they can be covered. what's your stance on that?



Some places have a zero visible tattoo policy period. Doesn't matter if they can be covered with tattoo sleeves or not. One of the rules I've seen is that if it isn't covered by the standard duty uniform, it is a not allowed. 

My personal opinion is that it isn't worth the risk. Even if you find a place that allows it you never know what might happen. Your company may be bought out by another with different rules, or management could change and enact new rules


----------



## mm505 (Jun 25, 2012)

If you want to work at a company, you must abide by their rules and regulations.  If you don't want to abide by their rules and regulations, you have the right to not work there.  Always remember, will what you are doing help or hinder your chance at employment?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 25, 2012)

amg1322 said:


> I mean I agree, but to any extent. I'm in no way implying that I would want a face or neck tattoo. but what about arm tattoos? they can be covered. what's your stance on that?



It would be a calculated risk putting it anywhere you can't cover it with the sleeve of a long sleeve shirt. Even then some services don't have uniforms with long sleeve shirts (think Phoenix, or Houston). Some parts of the country are more accepting of tattoos but there's always the chance you might move somewhere that they are still viewed with disdain. 

I think tattoos are an awesome way to display your beliefs and individuality when they are well thought out planned and done. Good ones are a legitimate work of art but as with any work of art not everyone will view it as acceptable. They can be a liability in many professions and this includes all of the medical professions. Can you get a job with a tattoo? Absolutely but it will definitely cut down on your options and if you're just starting out your options will be very limited already. I would avoid tattoos on the arms and legs.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 26, 2012)

Were I hiring, I would see tattoos and the wearer's attitude towards them as a litmus test of their personality and attitude. 

If you think visible tats are not professional, but you are planning on "sleeving", then I would question your reasoning  abilities and maturity, depending upon your cultural background. (You aren't a Maori or Sarawak are you?).

PS: tats in the hair or obvious jail prison or gang tats would earn any applicant I was interested in a thorough background check.


----------



## amg1322 (Jun 26, 2012)

see and this is where i get more interested, remember im still learning the ropes. but how many places actually have a uniform with long sleeves that allows that to be covered? if your uniform shirt isn't long sleeved, are you allowed to wear a long sleeve shirt under to cover them? is that allowed? 

i understand that tattoos can be an issue in the workplace, but no one is suggestion im going to tattoo my face or neck or even hands either...


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jun 26, 2012)

amg1322 said:


> see and this is where i get more interested, remember im still learning the ropes. but how many places actually have a uniform with long sleeves that allows that to be covered? if your uniform shirt isn't long sleeved, are you allowed to wear a long sleeve shirt under to cover them? is that allowed?
> 
> i understand that tattoos can be an issue in the workplace, but no one is suggestion im going to tattoo my face or neck or even hands either...



Look at this way,lets say its down to three candidates all of whom have met the minimum qualifications and requirements for the job. Like it or not when it comes to a final three scenario where all are virtualy equal it really can become a "beauty contest". In a time when hundreds apply for a single EMS job why should you give your competition a leg up. 

Employers want people that are going to be good representatives and present with a professional demeanor. Not that you cant have some ink and be professional but this is becoming a field where its almost impossible to find work. My advice  would be if your ink free stay that way it might be one painless way you can improve your candidate status.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jun 26, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Were I hiring, I would see tattoos and the wearer's attitude towards them as a litmus test of their personality and attitude.
> 
> If you think visible tats are not professional, but you are planning on "sleeving", then I would question your reasoning  abilities and maturity, depending upon your cultural background. (You aren't a Maori or Sarawak are you?).
> 
> PS: tats in the hair or obvious jail prison or gang tats would earn any applicant I was interested in a thorough background check.



I have jail house tats,never been to prison but may have done a stretch or two in LA County back in the day.

Everyone regardless of tats or no tats should have a complete bacround check and I believe most do.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 26, 2012)

Alot of guys I work with have full sleeves.

Its really not an issue for private ems. 

But county departments and fire, its a big no no.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 26, 2012)

One of our fire departments allows full sleeves the others as well as my agency say nothing below the elbow otherwise you have to wear long sleeves. Anything on the neck/face/hands is not allowed by all departments. The hospitals have similar policies for there employees.

If you want sleeves go for it but just be aware that you'll more than likely be wearing long sleeves whenever your at work. You should be wearing long sleeves at the interview so how would they know? 

Tattoos, generally, are more accepted now by our generation. Problem with that is we deal with mostly older generations in EMS that aren't as accepting of them. Therein lies the problem. 

I have a decent amount of ink. Script on my shoulder blade, a sleeve on my right leg and the starting of a half sleeve on my left arm but you wouldn't know it when you see me in uniform except for the slight peak out from under my short sleeve shirt on occasion.


----------



## JakeEMTP (Jun 26, 2012)

You will also have to think about your future. Will the tattoos prevent you from getting a promotion?  What if another company or FD takes over your service and you have to reapply for the job by their rules? What if you want to be something totally different later? Choosing something that is permanent unless you spend a large sum of money to remove is a big decision. Alot of older people like over 40 regret getting their tattoos when they were young and impulsive. A lot of tattoos look really bad as the body ages and with weight gain or loss. Even the best ink can't hold up to that. The colors may stay but be very distorted. 

Hospitals usually have stricter rules to follow. Long sleeves are now frowned upon in patient care areas and even forbidden in certain units unless it is part of an isolation or clean/sterile setup.


----------



## jwk (Jun 26, 2012)

It seems like you're not getting the point.  In general...visible tattoos are frowned upon because they are thought of as unprofessional.  Several posters have given numerous examples of why it's a problem.  The higher up the ladder you go, it becomes even less likely that tattoos will be thought of as acceptable.  

This same debate happens on online medical and nursing forums as well.  The general consensus there is the same as it is here, that visible tattoos are unprofessional.  Sure there are exceptions, and sure, there are doctors and nurses and other healthcare professionals that have them.  But in general, if they have them, they are frequently hidden, small and unobtrusive.  You may not agree, and any of you can argue the point all you want, but those with visible tattoos, will almost always be seen as less professional, less conforming, and therefor a less desirable employee.  NOT always, but certainly enough that it makes a difference.  And the thing is - you'll never know.  Chances are nobody will come out and say "Hey, you know, if it wasn't for that tattoo, I would have hired you".  You'll just get turned down and never know the reason.

Piercings are thought of the same way.  There's not a snowball's chance I would hire anyone with any visible piercing other than an earring.  That means lips, eyebrows, nose studs, ANYTHING besides an earring.  If you have one, you might as well not even apply at my place.  I told one of my young relatives a while back when she was applying to medical school that she would be wise to remove her nose stud prior to any interviews, because a conservative medical establishment will consider it a sign of immaturity.

Especially if you don't have them yet, and especially if you're young, and especially since you haven't really started your career, you would do well to take the advice of the more seasoned individuals who advise against the tattoos, even if you do think we're a bunch of old farts.  There are so many reasons not to have one - and the only reason TO have one is "I want it".


----------



## JakeEMTP (Jun 26, 2012)

Kinda reminds me of an old song from the 70s, Signs.
http://www.oldielyrics.com/lyrics/five_man_electrical_band/signs.html

Everybody thought that long hair and ponytails would be accepted at some point but then the next generation went with mohawks and the mullet. Later it was shaved heads with young people now who don't understand those with long hair 30 years ago. Military tattoos were something to be proud of during WWII but not Vietnam.

Wait a few years and see what the next fashion trend will be.


----------



## mm505 (Jun 26, 2012)

JakeEMTP said:


> Kinda reminds me of an old song from the 70s, Signs.
> http://www.oldielyrics.com/lyrics/five_man_electrical_band/signs.html
> 
> Everybody thought that long hair and ponytails would be accepted at some point but then the next generation went with mohawks and the mullet. Later it was shaved heads with young people now who don't understand those with long hair 30 years ago. Military tattoos were something to be proud of during WWII but not Vietnam.
> ...



Try getting a EMS/PD/FD with long hair.  THAT ain't going to happen!  Granted, if you are PD VICE/NARC, yeah, you can grow the hair, but not in the field!  

I was a bit of a maverick in my earlier days, grew a full beard.  Where I work now, no hair beyond the collar, no moustaches below the lip and sideburns must be kept above the bottom of the ear lobe.


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Jun 27, 2012)

Although I follow the clearly stated gentlemans code and am not allowed to get a tattoo since I haven't been in the military or to jail, my little brother, who is an army vet, is getting a very conservative "respect" lazered off of the back side of his upper arm, 2 years before he graduates with his bachelors degree in law enforcement because he knows that he won't get hired anywhere with a tattoo.  He totally regrets it and says that getting lazered hurts like a champ.

Law enforcement is a very competitive field here with 200-300 qualified applicants for each spot and any leg up is a help.

He is currently a community service officer for a rather affluent suburb and has to have custom made uniforms to hide his tattoo.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2012)

In an interview no one would ever know I have a tattoo on my forearm. I wear long sleeves to interviews, and I always have. So that wouldn't even be a factor in an interview...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 27, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> In an interview no one would ever know I have a tattoo on my forearm. I wear long sleeves to interviews, and I always have. So that wouldn't even be a factor in an interview...



Some places ask you to wear a short-sleeved shirt to the interview.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 27, 2012)

Half of avoiding lawsuits is pt perception and identification with you. The majority of cases are elderly people. How will tattoos tend to affect their perception of the responder? How about worried next of kin?

If you even have to_* think about*_ how to "_get b_y" with something when you take a new job or are contemplating doing something, you know you are getting onto thin ice. Not necessarily because the tats are "bad", but you are walking into a situation where you know the boss and the clients are not ideologically on your page.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Some places ask you to wear a short-sleeved shirt to the interview.



Interesting. Nice to know. I've never actually heard of that before.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jun 27, 2012)

jwk said:


> It seems like you're not getting the point.  In general...visible tattoos are frowned upon because they are thought of as unprofessional.  Several posters have given numerous examples of why it's a problem.  The higher up the ladder you go, it becomes even less likely that tattoos will be thought of as acceptable.
> 
> This same debate happens on online medical and nursing forums as well.  The general consensus there is the same as it is here, that visible tattoos are unprofessional.  Sure there are exceptions, and sure, there are doctors and nurses and other healthcare professionals that have them.  But in general, if they have them, they are frequently hidden, small and unobtrusive.  You may not agree, and any of you can argue the point all you want, but those with visible tattoos, will almost always be seen as less professional, less conforming, and therefor a less desirable employee.  NOT always, but certainly enough that it makes a difference.  And the thing is - you'll never know.  Chances are nobody will come out and say "Hey, you know, if it wasn't for that tattoo, I would have hired you".  You'll just get turned down and never know the reason.
> 
> ...



Your words sum it up very nicely and I hope the younger people will take it to heart. People of ALL ages seem to be falling victim to the "I want it" and a pretty close second is "why should I work for it when someone will give it to me for free" way of thinking. Its difficult for younger people to make positive choices when they are bombarded by negative influence on a daily basis. 

Some tasteful well placed tats that do not have to be hidden to allow you to be employed are the way to go if you must get ink. Full sleeves and tats on the face head and neck are never going to be accepted,they may be tolerated but never accepted. Piercings are just unprofessional for any type of provider and to many are a sign of a person with "issues". Think long term people and remember that as the job market tightens there is bound to be less tolerence for things like tats and piercings.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 27, 2012)

Level1pedstech said:


> Your words sum it up very nicely and I hope the younger people will take it to heart. People of ALL ages seem to be falling victim to the "I want it" and a pretty close second is "why should I work for it when someone will give it to me for free" way of thinking. Its difficult for younger people to make positive choices when they are bombarded by negative influence on a daily basis.
> 
> Some tasteful well placed tats that do not have to be hidden to allow you to be employed are the way to go if you must get ink.



As a young person I agree and disagree with your post. Yes my generation has an unwarranted sense of entitlement along with a host of other problems that I wont get into in this thread. I already voiced my opinion when it comes to ink. I have it, that's my choice, it's easily hidden in a uniform. If you want to make it difficult on yourself and have to wear long sleeves all the time then that is your own decision. 

Why are certain exposed tattoos acceptable and others aren't? If you have the grim reaper on your forearm and you work in EMS obviously that's not going to fly but why are "tasteful well placed tats that do not have to be hidden" OK and others aren't? Who's deciding what's tasteful and what's not?

I haven't seen a single person in this thread say that neck/face/hand tattoos are OK so why does it keep coming up as an argument? Everyone is in agreement, from what I'm reading at least, that neck/face/hand tattoos are unprofessional. 



> Piercings are just unprofessional for any type of provider and to many are a sign of a person with "issues".



Why? What is wrong with a male having a single ear or both ears pierced in a 'traditional' manner? Why is it any different than a female have their ears pierced? What makes that unprofessional or signifies "having issues"?

I want to know how lawsuits came into this argument in regards to tattoos. Is someone going to sue me or my agency because they saw a bottom little peek of my tattoo?


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jun 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> As a young person I agree and disagree with your post. Yes my generation has an unwarranted sense of entitlement along with a host of other problems that I wont get into in this thread. I already voiced my opinion when it comes to ink. I have it, that's my choice, it's easily hidden in a uniform. If you want to make it difficult on yourself and have to wear long sleeves all the time then that is your own decision.
> 
> Why are certain exposed tattoos acceptable and others aren't? If you have the grim reaper on your forearm and you work in EMS obviously that's not going to fly but why are "tasteful well placed tats that do not have to be hidden" OK and others aren't? Who's deciding what's tasteful and what's not?
> 
> ...



Okay to clarify,I was careful to point out "all ages". As far as ink I think you misunderstood about whats appropriate in a professional setting. I was thinking of acceptable tats that you could proudly show at the beach or out on the lake or any other time your off duty. Having to hide your ink during work hours is a pain and just not worth it,I have had to do it so I speak from experience. Again to clarify,no visible ink. People want EMS to be looked upon as a profession and the people who work in EMS want to be respected well here is an easy place to start.

Really you think Im talking about ears? You know what type of piercings Im talking about,or maybe you dont. Freak show pierceings does that narrow it down a little. Multipile pierceings on the ears,lips,nose or any other area visible to the general public,AKA your customer.

Dont try and make this an issue where its your generation against my generation. I was a bad *** with long hair,tats and and earring long before you hit the ground. But I was not in a provider position and poor taste is just poor taste and you should be mature enough to know the difference. A far as "issues",when I see some freak fest in a provider position with multi colored hair,tons of tats and pierceings yes I see someone with issues got a problem with it? Want to be a freak,join the circus and stay away from the sick and injured. But I guess just a few piercings is okay along with some tats and why should a patient get annoyed by some fat chick with bright pink hair.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 27, 2012)

Level1pedstech said:


> Okay to clarify,I was careful to point out "all ages". As far as ink I think you misunderstood about whats appropriate in a professional setting. I was thinking of acceptable tats that you could proudly show at the beach or out on the lake or any other time your off duty. Having to hide your ink during work hours is a pain and just not worth it,I have had to do it so I speak from experience. Again to clarify,no visible ink. People want EMS to be looked upon as a profession and the people who work in EMS want to be respected well here is an easy place to start.
> 
> Really you think Im talking about ears? You know what type of piercings Im talking about,or maybe you dont. Freak show pierceings does that narrow it down a little. Multipile pierceings on the ears,lips,nose or any other area visible to the general public,AKA your customer.
> 
> Dont try and make this an issue where its your generation against my generation. I was a bad *** with long hair,tats and and earring long before you hit the ground. But I was not in a provider position and poor taste is just poor taste and you should be mature enough to know the difference. A far as "issues",when I see some freak fest in a provider position with multi colored hair,tons of tats and pierceings yes I see someone with issues got a problem with it? Want to be a freak,join the circus and stay away from the sick and injured. But I guess just a few piercings is okay along with some tats and why should a patient get annoyed by some fat chick with bright pink hair.



I did miss you specifying "all ages" and I apologize. With that said you did specify "young people" a few times in the post I quoted and that's what I was addressing. 

I'm not trying to make this "my generation vs. yours" at all. I know my generation has it's quirks and problems. They are well known and no one can argue with that and I stated that in my original post.

You never specified "freak show piercings", only piercings alone so yes I did assume you were talking about piercings in general. Don't make assumptions right? Again, my bad. 

Please don't call my maturity into question. I feel I've proven myself mature, sure I have my moments but I know plenty of older guys and gals that still have their own moments of immaturity as well. 

You did say "Some tasteful well placed tats that do not have to be hidden to allow you to be employed are the way to go if you must get ink." I don't read that as something to display on the beach. I read that as something that is acceptable to display at work but correct me if I'm wrong and I'm the first to admit that I've been wrong plenty of times, so if it's so then I apologize again.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 27, 2012)

LAWSUITS: if it comes close to a suit occurring, the more the potential plaintiff can identify or sympathize with the potential defendant, the less likely it is they will sue. In fact, it is more likely they will understand when something outré occurs. (and no I don't know how to type "outré", the machine did it!).

"Have to get some ink": ?? Maybe in prison or jail.

ENTITLED GENERATION: oh, you mean mine, the Baby Boomers who took for granted their fathers' sacrifices in WWII and the Korean War, or their grandparents' trials in the Great Depression as well as widespread public immunization and GI Bill loans. EVERY "generation" seems to feel entitled, especially when they start ignoring the infrastructure. And when "we" have a weak moment, we don't get a tat, we go to Vegas, or buy a SUV or jet ski, or get a new mate or plastic surgery....

On the other hand, a quote I heard: "We were bored" (and broke) "so we went and got some ink".


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jun 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I did miss you specifying "all ages" and I apologize. With that said you did specify "young people" a few times in the post I quoted and that's what I was addressing.
> 
> I'm not trying to make this "my generation vs. yours" at all. I know my generation has it's quirks and problems. They are well known and no one can argue with that and I stated that in my original post.
> 
> ...



 Rob your a stand up guy that offers alot of positive contributions to this site no apologies are ever needed,you get it and it shows. Sometimes its hard to keep a dialouge meant for a wide audience from offending the wrong people. Its all good brother.


----------



## b2dragun (Jun 27, 2012)

I can only speak for Vegas but tattoos are accepted and allowed.  Both private companies, the 4 FD, and police allow visible ink.  The only exceptions are if they are offensive they must be covered.  And if a pt is not a fan and verbalizes it you must cover them.  I personally prefer to keep my ink covered by pants and short sleeves.  I have no idea where I'm going or what my life holds for me, play it safe.  I do however believe ink is now accepted and soon will not phase people eventually, we just aren't there yet.


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Quickest way to let the rest of society know you just don't care about anything?
> 
> Get a tattoo on the neck or face.
> 
> ...



I know a very amazing and accomplished doctor who was told: either the tatoos go or you go with them in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 27, 2012)

jwk said:


> It seems like you're not getting the point.  In general...visible tattoos are frowned upon because they are thought of as unprofessional.  Several posters have given numerous examples of why it's a problem.  The higher up the ladder you go, it becomes even less likely that tattoos will be thought of as acceptable.
> 
> This same debate happens on online medical and nursing forums as well.  The general consensus there is the same as it is here, that visible tattoos are unprofessional.  Sure there are exceptions, and sure, there are doctors and nurses and other healthcare professionals that have them.  But in general, if they have them, they are frequently hidden, small and unobtrusive.  You may not agree, and any of you can argue the point all you want, but those with visible tattoos, will almost always be seen as less professional, less conforming, and therefor a less desirable employee.  NOT always, but certainly enough that it makes a difference.  And the thing is - you'll never know.  Chances are nobody will come out and say "Hey, you know, if it wasn't for that tattoo, I would have hired you".  You'll just get turned down and never know the reason.
> 
> Especially if you don't have them yet, and especially if you're young, and especially since you haven't really started your career, you would do well to take the advice of the more seasoned individuals who advise against the tattoos, even if you do think we're a bunch of old farts.  There are so many reasons not to have one - and the only reason TO have one is "I want it".



Very well said.

In general, and not all places, in order to get away with being nonconformist is to first demonstrate you can conform, then prove you are something special, then not conform.

It is an order of operation thing.

just like:

come up with a crazy idea, try the crazy idea, drink to success.

most trauma patients discover, drinking, coming up with an idea, and then trying it doesn't work as well.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 27, 2012)

All of you should look up the assistant chief for the Compton Fire Department. He has pictures on Google.


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 27, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> All of you should look up the assistant chief for the Compton Fire Department. He has pictures on Google.



You are basing the cultural opinion off of the story of 1 man?


----------



## Bullets (Jun 27, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> You are basing the cultural opinion off of the story of 1 man?



Maybe in Compton, that flys, because they are lucky the whole place isnt on fire all the time, or half the populations isnt actively shooting the other half


Exposed tatoos are not welcome in my neck of the woods, we just had a cop get fired because he got an arm sleeve, which is in direct violation of the department policy and he didnt check his manual


----------



## Aidey (Jun 27, 2012)

The Compton violent crime rate has gone down, so it isn't quite that bad. But the vast majority of the population is under 60, so it doesn't surprise me if tattoos are more accepted. 

You appear to have found the one major exception to the rule, congrats. Doesn't mean that it is still a good idea to get a full sleeve.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 27, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> You are basing the cultural opinion off of the story of 1 man?



No cultural opinion on my part. I just wanted to point out how different places have different policies, like Chimpie noted earlier.


----------



## OIFXGunner (Jun 27, 2012)

I would be interested to hear this debate repeated in 15 or 20 years...


----------



## terrible one (Jun 27, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> No cultural opinion on my part. I just wanted to point out how different places have different policies, like Chimpie noted earlier.



Look what happened to LAFDs tattoo policies. Things can change anywhere at any time.


----------



## amg1322 (Jun 28, 2012)

to be completely honest, if i was getting another tattoo for fun i would say sure maybe im being a bit irresponsible a bit reckless. obviously work related issues and rules are something to consider. but i don't think theres anything wrong with getting a tattoo for something that genuinely means something to you, for something or someone that changed your life. 

this is coming as a very good source of comparison for me, knowing the rules some departments have and others don't.. i had no idea.

it also makes me wonder how many of these people on this thread saying that tattoos are not the way to go, are the same people creating those rules..


----------



## TheFairy (Jun 13, 2014)

Addrobo said:


> All of you should look up the assistant chief for the Compton Fire Department. He has pictures on Google.



Oops, this _winner_ was just sentenced to 3 years for theft and arson.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 13, 2014)

Bullets said:


> Maybe in Compton, that flys, because they are lucky the whole place isnt on fire all the time, or half the populations isnt actively shooting the other half
> 
> 
> Exposed tatoos are not welcome in my neck of the woods, we just had a cop get fired because he got an arm sleeve, which is in direct violation of the department policy and he didnt check his manual



Its an old post but if I were that cop I'd be at the state labor department filing for wrongful termination. That's discrimination, no if ands or buts about it. There's a lot of solutions to covering tattoos. I've got a sleeve and cover it. Most ask why I do and I respond that it's company policy. 

As far as the CFD guy...I'm sure his tattoos were why he committed crimes...


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 13, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Its an old post but if I were that cop I'd be at the state labor department filing for wrongful termination. That's discrimination, no if ands or buts about it. There's a lot of solutions to covering tattoos. I've got a sleeve and cover it. Most ask why I do and I respond that it's company policy.
> 
> As far as the CFD guy...I'm sure his tattoos were why he committed crimes...



IMO I do not think that is discrimination. He signed forms saying he would adhere to agency policy. He went against that. Just like the military, if you have tattoos in places they are not allowed you will not be allowed in, and you can't just cover them up. That agency was obviously strict about their policy, and followed through with it.


----------



## chriscemt (Jun 13, 2014)

OIFXGunner said:


> I would be interested to hear this debate repeated in 15 or 20 years...



Let's try 2 years.  I have my ring finger tatted, because wearing a ring is simply a danger to myself - my wedding ring is tungsten.  My company policy states that I can't have anything exposed that is 'offensive' and I decided to dare the "other cultures" to find my dedication to my spouse to be offensive.  

[turns out it's not, by the way, so far]

Several local EMS agencies have written policies about exposed tattoos and piercings and I can assure you those aren't followed to the letter of said policy.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't understand why it's an issue with tattoos,  here in NYC, FDNY has no tattoo policy, both ems and fire, you csn have full sleeves and no one will say anything,  hospitals, same I see guys with neck tattoos,  even the privates don't care, I personally have two sleeves, but I guess because its nyc, every one has tattoos here from pd to ems to fire,  thank god I don't live in some hick town qhere I can't have tattoos


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I don't understand why it's an issue with tattoos,  here in NYC, FDNY has no tattoo policy, both ems and fire, you csn have full sleeves and no one will say anything,  hospitals, same I see guys with neck tattoos,  even the privates don't care, I personally have two sleeves, but I guess because its nyc, every one has tattoos here from pd to ems to fire,  thank god I don't live in some hick town qhere I can't have tattoos


I work in the epitome of a hick town and we have no restrictions against tattoos. my old hospital in the city technically had a no visible tattoo policy... But I worked night shift and it was not followed at all


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 17, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I work in the epitome of a hick town and we have no restrictions against tattoos. my old hospital in the city technically had a no visible tattoo policy... But I worked night shift and it was not followed at all



I stand corrected.  Awesome website by the way


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I stand corrected.  Awesome website by the way


thank you! Lol and no worries I was just giving another perspective. it seems like even in the same areas the policies can be very different. I know in Odessa, about seventy miles from here, has a no visible tattoos policy fir fire.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 17, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> thank you! Lol and no worries I was just giving another perspective. it seems like even in the same areas the policies can be very different. I know in Odessa, about seventy miles from here, has a no visible tattoos policy fir fire.



Yeah they can even vary from dept to dept, I have sleeves sp I'm sticking with nyc, here even neck and hands tattoos are accepted haha:lol:


----------



## Christopher (Jun 17, 2014)

amg1322 said:


> the average person may have trouble finding a job covered in ink, but i never thought it was such an issue for a paramedic of firefighter. until recently when i've been hearing more discussion about it.. can anyone shed some light on the situation, whether true or false, are tattoos such an issue when applying in certain states or counties, please shed any information you can. this is definitely an issue that worries me..



We really only care about those on the face/neck (growing up in cali I'm not terribly surprised by some face/neck tattoos, but some folks walk a fine line)...but given the right candidate we'd likely take them.

The professionalism argument is typically used by departments run by old people who used to have pretty awful views as to what was "professional" if we rewind the clock some. Whenever I hear that as an excuse I just shake my head.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 17, 2014)

Christopher said:


> We really only care about those on the face/neck (growing up in cali I'm not terribly surprised by some face/neck tattoos, but some folks walk a fine line)...but given the right candidate we'd likely take them.
> 
> The professionalism argument is typically used by departments run by old people who used to have pretty awful views as to what was "professional" if we rewind the clock some. Whenever I hear that as an excuse I just shake my head.



That is true, I worked with medics who has long dreads, beards, tattoos and they looked sloppy but they came to be my fav medics to work with, they are so good at patient care, I judged them but I was wrong, where I work, we don't care what you look like,  if you have what it takes and the experiance, you're hired


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2014)

My department says new recruits can't have any visible tattoos in PT uniform (shorts and t-shirt). 

For us AOs (Ambulance Operators, single role EMTs) ours is a little more relaxed, none visible in a regular station uniform (I.e. pants and short sleeve button up shirt) Long sleeves and other methods of covering them up are not allowed either, you simply can't have the tatoo there to be eligible for hiring


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 17, 2014)

What's funny is fire departments who don't allow tattoos,  you're either in the station where no one can see you or at a fire or mva in turn out gear 

Those chiefs need to get with the times


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> What's funny is fire departments who don't allow tattoos,  you're either in the station where no one can see you or at a fire or mva in turn out gear
> 
> 
> 
> Those chiefs need to get with the times




True for the most part, our FDs wear their station uni to most medicals so just pants and a button down t-shirt or regular t-shirt in the summer. Some cover them some don't. We have to cover ours. Policy didn't change but enforcement did. That's why I ended up with a sleeve. Had a half sleeve then they said I had to cover it so I said :censored::censored::censored::censored: it. Still wanna do the other arm.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 17, 2014)

My new agency does not have a direct policy against them that I am aware of, but my manager ask that I cover them, which is fine by me because I wear long sleeve under armour compression shirts under my uniform anyway, and this hides all the visible ones.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2014)

At the end of the day covering your tattoos is better for them....especially if you're always in the sun. I used to cover mine electively as a lifeguard depending on how I was feeling that day. 

Still think it should be a choice. Although, I do understand why most agencies still want them covered even though they're more accepted now, seeing as we deal with elderly patients quite often.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 17, 2014)

ya I hear ya, well one day if I am in charge I'll make sure that is the case  at least wear I work...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2014)

Where's the damn 'Like' button when you need it?!


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 17, 2014)

Anybody use those pantyhose type sleeves that match your skin color? I've noticed if the top of it is covered by your shirt sleeve and the bottom by a watch or bracelet you can't tell unless you look up close. I wore it once until I saw my supervisor has full sleeves haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Anybody use those pantyhose type sleeves that match your skin color? I've noticed if the top of it is covered by your shirt sleeve and the bottom by a watch or bracelet you can't tell unless you look up close. I wore it once until I saw my supervisor has full sleeves haha


I wore it when I worked at AMR. they weren't too bad


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2014)

That's exactly what I wear at work. I had a pair of Under Armor sleeves but I'd have to wear both otherwise it looked way goofy so I bought a couple skin colored ones so I can wear it on my tatted arm and not the other. Otherwise I wear long sleeve UA heat gear in the summer and long sleeved button down uniform shirts when it's not cooking outside.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 17, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's exactly what I wear at work. I had a pair of Under Armor sleeves but I'd have to wear both otherwise it looked way goofy so I bought a couple skin colored ones so I can wear it on my tatted arm and not the other. Otherwise I wear long sleeve UA heat gear in the summer and long sleeved button down uniform shirts when it's not cooking outside.



How was it wearing those long sleeve ua heat gear? Were you noticeably hotter?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> How was it wearing those long sleeve ua heat gear? Were you noticeably hotter?



Depends. If there's any sort of a breeze or moving air I was cooler in the heat gear than in short sleeve uniform shorts. If the air is stagnant though it definitely is a touch hotter but nothing unbearable. We generally sit in the 95-105* range from June to early September. 

Even if I'd get warm walking to or from the truck or in and out of the hospital is enough air movement to cool you down. Might sound like a fanboy but those shirts do work.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 17, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Depends. If there's any sort of a breeze or moving air I was cooler in the heat gear than in short sleeve uniform shorts. If the air is stagnant though it definitely is a touch hotter but nothing unbearable. We generally sit in the 95-105* range from June to early September.
> 
> Even if I'd get warm walking to or from the truck or in and out of the hospital is enough air movement to cool you down. Might sound like a fanboy but those shirts do work.



Awesome,  thanks, I'll look into those if I ever decide to move out of nyc, but most likely I will stay here, nothing to complain about


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Awesome,  thanks, I'll look into those if I ever decide to move out of nyc, but most likely I will stay here, nothing to complain about



Some of our cops were talking about these shirts that had battery packs that circulate cool air or fluid I can't remember which that they wear under their vests. I want one :lol:


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 17, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Some of our cops were talking about these shirts that had battery packs that circulate cool air or fluid I can't remember which that they wear under their vests. I want one :lol:



Hah, that's something actually cool, like a personalized air conditioner haha 

Wonder how much they go for and if I can plug my self and charge it while doing patient care or driving:rofl:


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jun 17, 2014)

They actually use those vests, of the same design as the shirts, for fire rehab operations. Let me tell you from personal experience (working rehab) that those vests really do cool you down especially in the humid GA heat.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd love to find them. Also seen them with this vent attachment in their car that they can attach and it blows air down their vest when they're sitting in their cruiser. That'd be money if our AC worked better when we're sitting still lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> They actually use those vests, of the same design as the shirts, for fire rehab operations. Let me tell you from personal experience (working rehab) that those vests really do cool you down especially in the humid GA heat.


They sell a similar thing for motorcylce riders. I've worn one, and it makes full gear easily bearable out here in the desert, especially in the city.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2014)

My problem is I haven't been able to find long sleeved ones, only vests.

edit: ask and you shall receive :rofl:

http://www.coolshirt.com/media/productattachments/files/e/m/ems_flyer.pdf

pretty slick, I feel like that could get uncomfortable sitting in a rig all day but who knows. I'm wondering how bulky the reservoir and power pack is as well. Another thought I had is it might get really cold if the AC is going for your partner and you had one of these systems on and running...I'll generally take cold over hot though.

Also, who wants to guess what the long sleeve, fire rated shirt costs?


----------



## fngemt (Jun 21, 2014)

Alot of great people have tatoos


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 21, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> My problem is I haven't been able to find long sleeved ones, only vests.
> 
> edit: ask and you shall receive :rofl:
> 
> ...




Around 200? Just a shot haha


----------

